# WEDI is Awsome!



## srwcontracting

I've read about every thread about this new WEDI shower system and it seems there are many conflicting opinions on it and a great deal of skepticism.
I just installed my first one yesterday and I think its awsome. It almost seems a little too easy... I work alone so it definitely saved me time and the effort of cutting and installing concrete board.

I also can't waite to start installing the curved benches and even tubs that you can create from it.

I would Like to hear more opinions and if there have been any problems with using the product
The only one I can see is the price.....It cost about $1,150 for the system below.:notworthy


----------



## YesMaam27577

I used the Wedi Panels, the pre-formed curb, and a Wedi base to do a small shower a year or so ago. I agree that the product seems to be really good.

The stuff is closed-cell rigid foam, with a waterproof, cementitious membrane covering both sides. At least theoretically, even if there is a knick in the membrane surface, no leak will occur since there is still the closed cell (waterproof all by itself), and the other layer of membrane on the other side. 

You hang the panels like drywall, and cover the seams and nails/screws with a urethane sealant. The base goes down with thinset, like any other.


On the job I was doing, the HO was really anxious to get done in a hurry, and offered me a bit of a bonus if I could reduce my timing (which had been based on a mud preslope, a neoprene pan, etc). I talked to the guys at the tile house, and took the chance. The entire system -- base, curb, walls -- were installed the next morning, and I started to tile the second day (after an overnight pan test).

Although all of the bonus got eaten up by the added costs of the Wedi, I had a happy customer, and there was no negative effect on the final job.

As I recall, I spent about 8 bills on the Wedi products and the sealant to do a 3' X 4' shower.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

I do the same exact thing with a Kerdi shower for about $500....and I get a better looking drain that works great with 2x2 floor tile. The downside is I have to install drywall and then the membrane, whereas you guys are doing both in one shot. Effectively you are paying $300 to skip a step I guess. To hang Kerdi in a 3x5 shower usually takes me about two and a half hours start to finish, depending on niches/bench.


----------



## srwcontracting

Ya it was about $500 just for the 4' x 5' pan....So it is cheaper your way.....And there is a square drain that gets placed in that drain, similar to the Kerdi drain.

And I never used drywall behind the kerdi....I know you can and many do, but I don't feel confident defending the system when a customer looks at me sideways when I tell them that I will be installing drywall in thier walk-in shower.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

srwcontracting said:


> Ya it was about $500 just for the 4' x 5' pan....So it is cheaper your way.....And there is a square drain that gets placed in that drain, similar to the Kerdi drain.
> 
> And I never used drywall behind the kerdi....*I know you can and many do, but I don't feel confident defending the system when a customer looks at me sideways when I tell them that I will be installing drywall in thier walk-in shower.*


Either you believe its water proof or you don't  You're supposed to know more than the client...that's why they are hiring you.

If you do, whats behind it matters not, so long as its smooth, flat, accepts thinset, and is sturdy enough for tile.

I had those same reservations for years but when it dawned on me that my customers will have the same confidence I do in my methods, or we aren't a good fit. Kerdi over drywall is more than proven. I offer my customers $500 off the final invoice if they can find one instance of a Kerdi shower failure due to the use of drywall. It is all in the installation, and I expect that to be done correctly on my own job.


edit: Don't get me wrong, Wedi has some good products. I just feel like they are too expensive to achieve the same results.


----------



## kevjob

I looked at wedi before my first kerdi shower 5 years ago price was a major concern as I have inspections and cant use drywall for my backing so I use easyboard then kerdi. Wedi is an awsome system funky drain and cost kept me from using it.



ps kerdi has panels coming out soon in different thickness.


----------



## Van Arsdale

Are you people actually fkn serious ?
I, as well as 10000000 other professionals in this trade can paper, wire mud, square up, plumb up, pan either mopped or liner complete in 1/4 the time and for about .30 cents a foot total including all the angles and shelves and niches and pony walls, seats, whatever, and it'll last you 100 years. I can't believe how easily people are sold on such rediculous methods and gullible and defiant to see the actual proven methods that are so superior and cheaper with an outcome that is untouchable. Embarrassing to be a construction worker ,yet feel so smart after reading these obsene claims. Go ahead and make what might be the most costly nightmare investment of your lifetime. Don't bother calling me to replace the abortion. I'll charge you 15 times the amount that you paid for your snap together temporary shower in a box. . Use your head and the Internet. Unreal that I signed up for this JUST because of my disbelief in human persuasion.. I told you so, in advance. Later on. ...


----------



## dibs16

Van Arsdale said:


> Are you people actually fkn serious ?
> I, as well as 10000000 other professionals in this trade can paper, wire mud, square up, plumb up, pan either mopped or liner complete in 1/4 the time and for about .30 cents a foot total including all the angles and shelves and niches and pony walls, seats, whatever, and it'll last you 100 years. I can't believe how easily people are sold on such rediculous methods and gullible and defiant to see the actual proven methods that are so superior and cheaper with an outcome that is untouchable. Embarrassing to be a construction worker ,yet feel so smart after reading these obsene claims. Go ahead and make what might be the most costly nightmare investment of your lifetime. Don't bother calling me to replace the abortion. I'll charge you 15 times the amount that you paid for your snap together temporary shower in a box. . Use your head and the Internet. Unreal that I signed up for this JUST because of my disbelief in human persuasion.. I told you so, in advance. Later on. ...


Heck of a first post on a 6 year old thread. Pretty sure we do not need your piss poor attitude around here and I don't even post very often. Carry on.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Van Arsdale said:


> Are you people actually fkn serious ?
> I, as well as 10000000 other professionals in this trade can paper, wire mud, square up, plumb up, pan either mopped or liner complete in 1/4 the time and for about .30 cents a foot total including all the angles and shelves and niches and pony walls, seats, whatever, and it'll last you 100 years. I can't believe how easily people are sold on such rediculous methods and gullible and defiant to see the actual proven methods that are so superior and cheaper with an outcome that is untouchable. Embarrassing to be a construction worker ,yet feel so smart after reading these obsene claims. Go ahead and make what might be the most costly nightmare investment of your lifetime. Don't bother calling me to replace the abortion. I'll charge you 15 times the amount that you paid for your snap together temporary shower in a box. . Use your head and the Internet. Unreal that I signed up for this JUST because of my disbelief in human persuasion.. I told you so, in advance. Later on. ...


You are so right.
(Broke clock....twice a day kinda right)

It is becoming embarrassing to be a "construction worker".
(Exhibit A: See above dipchit rant.
Exhibit B: See dipchit anti-Schluter rant.)

Not sure if you are aware of this...but,
You are not under any obligation to be here, post here, or dazzle us with your apparent brilliance.

You are however.....free to buzz off. :thumbsup:


----------



## heavy_d

Van Arsdale said:


> Are you people actually fkn serious ?
> I, as well as 10000000 other professionals in this trade can paper, wire mud, square up, plumb up, pan either mopped or liner complete in 1/4 the time and for about .30 cents a foot total including all the angles and shelves and niches and pony walls, seats, whatever, and it'll last you 100 years. I can't believe how easily people are sold on such rediculous methods and gullible and defiant to see the actual proven methods that are so superior and cheaper with an outcome that is untouchable. Embarrassing to be a construction worker ,yet feel so smart after reading these obsene claims. Go ahead and make what might be the most costly nightmare investment of your lifetime. Don't bother calling me to replace the abortion. I'll charge you 15 times the amount that you paid for your snap together temporary shower in a box. . Use your head and the Internet. Unreal that I signed up for this JUST because of my disbelief in human persuasion.. I told you so, in advance. Later on. ...


Someone is scared of change. You still rocking the 8 - track player?


----------



## Van Arsdale

Dibs 16. 
This particular subject has just been a sore one lately bro. I'm actually a cool guy. I get carried away I'll admit and I mean nothing like it seems after I re-read my rants. I'm just a very passionate professional when discussing the trade I've devoted my entire life too . Sorry to you in particular for carrying on as tho you knew me and please give my main views some thought. Hey, we're in this together I feel and I respect my fellow tradesmen. I enjoy the productive debates and only bother voicing my opinion because of the importance that I feel my personal based opinions over the 30yrs have earned credibility worthy of at least a fact check so I hope to be doing this for some reason or another that involves educating in areas where most needed for the future of this trade. Thanks for understanding. .


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Van Arsdale said:


> Dibs 16.
> This particular subject has just been a sore one lately bro. I'm actually a cool guy. I get carried away I'll admit and I mean nothing like it seems after I re-read my rants. I'm just a very passionate professional when discussing the trade I've devoted my entire life too . Sorry to you in particular for carrying on as tho you knew me and please give my main views some thought. Hey, we're in this together I feel and I respect my fellow tradesmen. I enjoy the productive debates and only bother voicing my opinion because of the importance that I feel my personal based opinions over the 30yrs have earned credibility worthy of at least a fact check so I hope to be doing this for some reason or another that involves educating in areas where most needed for the future of this trade. Thanks for understanding. .



Why you gotta get all "really cool guy" and make me feel like a dick?

I hereby retract my prior snark.


----------



## Tom M

:laughing:

I just got quoted for a 3x6 stall kit $1100. There is a lot of labor saving here.......does it offset the cost difference mehe.....probably a wash.

I may sit for the next seminar to get certified


----------



## KAP

Tom M said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I just got quoted for a 3x6 stall kit $1100. There is a lot of labor saving here.......does it offset the cost difference mehe.....probably a wash.
> 
> I may sit for the next seminar to get certified


It's not just the labor savings but being able to do more jobs in the same year because of it...


----------



## Metro M & L

Assuming there is more to be done. There are times to turn money into time [through materials] and timed to turn time into money [through increasing labor and reducing material costs].


----------



## charimon

One of the things to remember is that S Cali is the last refuges of both "mud work and Hot Mop, I am talking residential work not pools, steamers or commercial, it is a cultural thing. 90%of the craftsmen in the rest of the US could care less about Mud work and 99.95% could care less about Hot Mop. These folks are no worse than the guys who still pull mud but the guys who render and strike are no better either. 
It is a lot like a plumber saying you the only good plumbers are those who will only use copper and cast iron.


----------



## Eaglei

Listen I think all passionate tradesmen resist change in the form of material. Just take a deep breath and think about how our ancestors were building homes a hundred years ago. No power tools no plywood 
no sheet rock no modern day electricity no concrete foundations no modern day plumbing just to name a few. I'll be the first to admit that I 
resisted change but if you resist change eventually your going to be left 
behind.For the most part change is for the better, it brings with it choices 
in materials that keeps things competitive. You can continue to do things 
the way you do .......not a problem but don't be that guy that knocks 
new technology . Imagine watching TV in black and white.


----------



## Van Arsdale

Metro. Saving time today will lose you customers and reputation and you'll be jobless and broke when you mostneed the good name. Remember that in 10 years. Late


----------



## Van Arsdale

Eagle. Are you sure you would like to address the way tile was installed 4000 yrs ago. Let's do that. Ok, Roman Empire = Mud Work.
Iran= Mud Work. I have 500000 more examples. Give me 1 kidi****....


----------



## Van Arsdale

Chairiman. Really ? Forgot about the entire middle east as well as ALL THE TILE EVER SET OVER 4000 YREARS ago and is still standing today. Explain ...... Don't bother embarrassing yourself please.


----------



## Tech Dawg

:laughing: What would a forum do without TNT!


----------



## TNTRenovate

Tech Dawg said:


> :laughing: What would a forum do without TNT!


Be boring as hell!


----------



## GO Remodeling

Passionate people always think they are the only passionate ones. 

The history of mudbeds is interesting chit chat but the same European areas that have mudbeds are the ones that developed the newer systems. Schluter and Wedi are German inventions. Perhaps they know something California doesn't.

What is interesting to me is the claim that mudbeds are the greatest. I've replaced cracked mudbeds. Could have been age, poor framing or installer error. So what, it happens with the newer materials too.

And food for thought, It'd well known that rigid construction assemblies don't handle seismic activity well. Perhaps it the next quake in your area the Schluter or Wedi materials will survive better than the mud assemblies.


----------



## KAP

Van Arsdale said:


> AGAIN KAP.
> Labor savings ? You I'm assuming are not a Tile and Stone installer or at least an experienced one and if that's the case, not a problem actually good and explains your comments. . 1/8 the material costs and 1/3 the time in labor and the end result is perfect. Yours will be as out of everything as it was before you started. Unreal


Van Arsdale... cool your jets bud... what you are missing is the average home, let alone the HO, is not going to be around 4000 years from now...  

Your insisting that mud/hot mop is the ONLY way to do it, is as ignorant IMHO as a brick-layer saying that's the only way to skin a house because it lasts longer... or trying to say lathe and plaster as opposed to hanging sheetrock are the only way to do interior walls... 

People die, people move, people like to change things and not live with the same look their whole life... 

As to you never having seen a mud/hot mop job fail, that's quite interesting to hear... 

While we all endeavor to do a quality job, we're also in business to make money... and there are different ways to accomplish both goals...


----------



## TimelessQuality

I like this guy...

Where the heck is Barry? They'd be epic:thumbup:

VA, you a chevy man?? maybe Iphone???


----------



## Eaglei

Where did what's his name go???


----------



## Dan_Watson

He is working. Just takes him a lot longer than you.


----------



## Tech Dawg

While we're on topic, I actually did find a new product for waterproofing that is the best. I went to 2 training courses and must say that the cost is very reasonable and the product is impeccable. It's going to be a game changer.

More details when I can type more


----------



## Jaws

Dan_Watson said:


> He is working. Just takes him a lot longer than you.


:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## MarkJames

FYI. 
.
.
.


----------



## Tech Dawg

You can still use premium quality mortars and whichever grout you want. It saves time on the job and a bulletproof install


----------



## EricBrancard

MarkJames said:


> FYI.
> .
> .
> .
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxj8i7gpfPg


Cool, I'll stick with Kerdi. :laughing:


----------



## Dan_Watson

Imagine the smell on a remodel..
Lingering for days. I can see the kids now....


----------



## KAP

Dan_Watson said:


> Imagine the smell on a remodel..
> Lingering for days. I can see the kids now....


And nothing protecting his lungs... must be a smoker... :thumbsup: :whistling :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze

Tech Dawg said:


> You can still use premium quality mortars and whichever grout you want. It saves time on the job and a bulletproof install


Well come on you big tease...out with it!


----------



## EricBrancard

Does anyone else think of the "Jerky Boys" phone call when they hear the phrase "hot mops?"


----------



## Youngin'

Well guys you scared TileTipi away.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

EricBrancard said:


> Does anyone else think of the "Jerky Boys" phone call when they hear the phrase "hot mops?"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUVVpVTuZWs


Yep, every time. Love the JB.


----------



## Tech Dawg

overanalyze said:


> Well come on you big tease...out with it!


Are you ready?


----------



## Tech Dawg

The product is called... Kerdi.


----------

